# No AGP slot?



## Nutmeg10 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi. I hope someone can help me.

I bought oblivion and I was going to get a new graphics card because mine can't run it. (Mine is an integrated Intel 86825G). So I took it to the computer guy up the road and he was all ready to put in the new card but when he opened the tower he said that my computer has no AGP slot. He said that the only way I can run oblivion is to replace my motherboard and get one that has an AGP slot - which I can't afford to do. My computer is pretty good (other than this) and it would be a shame to replace it just for this one thing.

Is there anything else I can do? I don't know - maybe there's some kinda adapter or something?

Thanx. Nutmeg.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you tried OLDBLIVION

http://www.oldblivion.com/


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Could you identify the computer make and model. The "computer guy up the road", who is he?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Nutmeg10 said:


> Hi. I hope someone can help me.
> 
> I bought oblivion and I was going to get a new graphics card because mine can't run it. (Mine is an integrated Intel 86825G). So I took it to the computer guy up the road and he was all ready to put in the new card but when he opened the tower he said that my computer has no AGP slot. He said that the only way I can run oblivion is to replace my motherboard and get one that has an AGP slot - which I can't afford to do. My computer is pretty good (other than this) and it would be a shame to replace it just for this one thing.
> 
> ...


Nutmeg, if your machine is new(ish), chances are that your machine does not have an AGP slot (some machines don't) in favor of the new PCI slot. If not, you can still use the old type PCI slot

What is your machine make, model, & specifications?


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

How old is your PC i dont think the newer PC's come with a AGP slot. But it may have a PCI-e slot...


----------



## Nutmeg10 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi. Thanx for all the replies.

Iv'e tried oldblivion and 3Danalyzer to no effect.

My pc is +- 4 years old. It is an hp compaq with an intel p4 2.8 processor. I have 512 ram. I don't know what else u need to know. I don't really know much about the technical side of things.

How do I tell if my pc has a PCI slot?


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

A PCI slot is white and about 4-5 inches long. A AGP slot is brown and the same length. You can get a PCI card pretty cheap less than $70. Dont get confused with PCI and PCI-e when you go and buy it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Nutmeg10 said:


> Hi. Thanx for all the replies.
> 
> Iv'e tried oldblivion and 3Danalyzer to no effect.
> 
> ...


The model number. You should be able to find that on the sticker with the serial number.


----------



## Blasphemer (Apr 18, 2007)

As it seems you don't have an AGP slot, and as your PC is quite old its unlikely it has a PCI-E slot. The best solution for you, would probably be a Geforce 6200 PCI or if you want the fastest PCI card there is a Radeon X1550 PCI, although its a bit pricey.


----------



## seanio (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi. can I ask. I'm thinking of getting a new PC and want to use my old Graphic card but the new pc's don't seem to have a AGP slot. Does that mean i'd have to buy a new PCI Express card?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

does ur video card use pci? If yes, use it, If not, i would recommend buy the PCI-x card


----------



## seanio (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi. I;m not sure. It's a AGP card. Can that go in a pci express slot???


----------



## DevilRat (Nov 8, 2006)

AGP cards won't go in PCI-express slots


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Guys, guys, guys....

You're getting him all confused now. 

Nutmeg, do you have a PCI-Express slot in your motherboard? That's the question that needs to be answered. Nevermind this PCI stuff... we need to know if you have a PCI-E (PCI-Express) slot in your motherboard. 

My apologies for all the confusion...


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

seanio said:


> Hi. I;m not sure. It's a AGP card. Can that go in a pci express slot???


Your motherboard has a PCI-X slot. Your card cannot fit in because yours is an AGP, you card requires an motherboard that has an AGP Slot. PCI card must go into PCI slot, AGP card must go ino AGP slot, and PCI-express card goes into PCI-express slot. You'll need to buy a pci-express video card, its much faster than the regluar PCI, Don't buy the PCI, cause its almost like runnign with the onboard video card.

Understood?? 
Pretty straight forward, not confusing?:up:


----------



## 4mm0 (Jun 19, 2007)

i was wondering i have a pci slot, like blaine2521 said mine is white but can a psi slot work with psi-e cards? i have bought the an agp card (ZOGIS 256 mb DDR 2 GeForce 6800 XT AGP 8X) and wanted to exchange it for Asus EN7300GS/HTD/256M GeForce 7300GS (550MHz) 256MB DDR2 (540MHz) PCI-Express DVI-I will this work with my pci slot?


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

4mm0 said:


> i was wondering i have a pci slot, like blaine2521 said mine is white but can a psi slot work with psi-e cards? i have bought the an agp card (ZOGIS 256 mb DDR 2 GeForce 6800 XT AGP 8X) and wanted to exchange it for Asus EN7300GS/HTD/256M GeForce 7300GS (550MHz) 256MB DDR2 (540MHz) PCI-Express DVI-I will this work with my pci slot?


No it wont fit: http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/directron/expressguide1.jpg


----------



## 4mm0 (Jun 19, 2007)

well i just bought it from a store called Canada Computers (probably not none in not living in toronto) and they dont sell pci cards, i was wondering if i return the video card can i get a pci card for under $100? oh and do they even still sell pci? i have the exact same computer as nutmeg and i have 1024 ram but my video card is a peice of diareah and i really want to know because i also bought oblivion lol


----------



## 4mm0 (Jun 19, 2007)

would i be able to install this into my comp? http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=100-436012-DT&cat=VCD

EDIT: also will i be able to play oblivion u think?


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes that should work on your system, but honestly I dont think Oblivion will run well

Actually I dont know if it will run at all

Also most PCI cards are only DX 8.0 most games require 9.0

Go here and see the results and look and the requirements of the game: http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## 4mm0 (Jun 19, 2007)

awww im hoping it will work


----------



## 4mm0 (Jun 19, 2007)

wont oldblivion work with it?


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

This one would be better if you bought a pci from that site: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=V5500-P256&cat=VCD


----------



## 4mm0 (Jun 19, 2007)

CRAP they dont deliver that one to canada but will this work http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1524186&CatId=319 i mean


----------



## 4mm0 (Jun 19, 2007)

that one isnt supported in oblivion but the one i edited was the one that can be supported with oldblivion, and its under $100


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

Im not familiar with oldblivion, but if it says it can work go for it


----------

